# 2012 Challenge 23/52



## gstanfield (Jun 2, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty three:

Footwear

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 6, 2012)

*Designer Footwear*

for the seasons:  turkey season, deer season, fishing season . . . .


----------



## cornpile (Jun 6, 2012)

Good one,Dawg


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool shot Dennis! I'm gonna try to find time to set up my shot tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 8, 2012)

Some FOOTWEAR is so COMFY that even when theys blowed out and no longer WATERPROOF  they are just to hard to replace and throw away   Oh so many good miles ...............


----------



## kc6bsm (Jun 8, 2012)

Compfy, fuzzy socks in a variety of colors, perfect for just lounging around.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Some FOOTWEAR is so COMFY that even when theys blowed out and no longer WATERPROOF  they are just to hard to replace and throw away   Oh so many good miles ...............



Little bit of camo tape and they are good for another ten years!  Just getting broken in Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2012)

kc6bsm said:


> Compfy, fuzzy socks in a variety of colors, perfect for just lounging around.



I'm glad you washed Mike's socks before you took a picture of 'em!  Quite a collection!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all!  

I saw a really cool shot for this one, and thought about shooting it, but forgot!  I'll have to see if I can crop a version of it out of a bigger shot...


----------

